# If I cancel my HD package do I still get HD locals?



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

If I cancel my HD package do I still get HD locals?


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

No.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure anymore.

There used to be something called an "HD enabling fee" for if you had an HD receiver but didn't subscribe to an HD package. Without that fee, you didn't get HD locals.

Since they eliminated that fee, I'm no longer sure what happens if you drop an HD package but have an HD receiver.

It does work that way for premiums, like HBO... You'd get HBOHD without having any other HD add-on as long as you subscribe to HBO.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

As long as the receiver is activated and you subscribe to your local package, you will still get your HD locals via Dish. Or if you are referring to OTA, you would also still be able to get them as well.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

garys said:


> As long as the receiver is activated and you subscribe to your local package, you will still get your HD locals via Dish. Or if you are referring to OTA, you would also still be able to get them as well.


It seems locals are just included as part of the standard packages now. If that makes a difference.

But I am referring to HD locals via sat.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

There will be an no-charge HD Enabling tag added to the account that allows reception of HD locals, and HD feeds of prermiums and RSNets you may get, just not the channels in Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum HD.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> There will be an no-charge HD Enabling tag added to the account that allows reception of HD locals, and HD feeds of prermiums and RSNets you may get, just not the channels in Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum HD.


When did they start that (no charge)? It used to be $6.00.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

stanggt03 said:


> When did they start that (no charge)? It used to be $6.00.


Actually, it was $5 till last August 2008 and went up to $7 then along with the increase in the HD additional receiver fee from $5 to $7, then went to free in February 2009, along with waiving 1 TV2 fee when you're on DDA.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

YES you will get your locals in HD. I currently have the AT100 with no HD add-on whatsoever and I get HD locals. One of the reasons I initially went with Dish 3 years ago was the fact I could get Dish Family, DVR and locals in HD for like $32. The wife and I watch locals 90% of the time so for us it was a great deal.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I contacted Dish via email and this is what they said:

"Thank you for your email. You will still be able to watch Local Channels in HD even you downgrade your package to Dish Family and remove HD Pak. After reviewing your account, our records indicate that you have currently participated in Dish DVR Advantage (DDA) Promotions which allowed you to save $0.98 on your monthly DVR fee and have TV2 Connection fee $5 a month waived. This promotion requires minimum Classic Bronze 100 Pack. If you downgrade to Dish Family you will loose those savings."

I never realized there was a fee for a second tv connection via the 722 receiver. 

So i'd have to pay $25/month for dish family, $5/month for TV2 and $5/month for the DVR fee?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

$5.98 for the DVR fee, but yes, unless you have your 722 plugged into a phone or broadband connection, you will have to pay that $5 Tv2 Connection fee.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

archer75 said:


> If I cancel my HD package do I still get HD locals?


Why anyone would drop HD is beyond me.:eek2::eek2:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Why anyone would drop HD is beyond me.:eek2::eek2:


Save $10 a month.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Why anyone would drop HD is beyond me.:eek2::eek2:


Just because I drop HD doesn't mean I am giving up HD. I do have a HTPC....


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> $5.98 for the DVR fee, but yes, unless you have your 722 plugged into a phone or broadband connection, you will have to pay that $5 Tv2 Connection fee.


Ahh, I see. I wish he would have said that.

Well I have the receiver hooked up via phone and broadband so i'm covered on both ends.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

The email covers a worst-case scenario.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

So I responded to their email to ask some more questions. Now they are telling me i'll have a HD receiver fee of $7. What's that about? I also told them to cancel DHPP but they don't seem to listen.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

archer75 said:


> So I responded to their email to ask some more questions. Now they are telling me i'll have a HD receiver fee of $7. What's that about? I also told them to cancel DHPP but they don't seem to listen.


Don't email, it's a waste of time. Chat in. The $7 fee is long gone, someone forgot to update their form letter.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I never subscribed to HD programming. I'm a grandfathered (no HD enabling fee) former 921 owner who currently has a 622. Since day one I got my locals, RSN's (part-time, game only feeds) and premiums (which I only got for a 3-month promotion) in HD. I also get any free preview channels in HD (since I'm a "gold 250" sub most "previews are for channels I already get, so I get to see the HD versions of channels like VS and Bravo).


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

HD Locals are not related to the HD PACKAGE, although you subscribe to the hd pack or not, as long as you subscribe to dish locals pack you will get hd locals


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I wouldn't be entirely certain that they want you to keep the ViP722 if you don't subscribe to HD.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

dish is absolutely ok to let you continue w/any hd receiver on the a/c even if you dont subscribe to a hd pack with them


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes! You shd be able to get hd locals, even without a hd package! Hd is always enabled! Just make sure u have the right birds !


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I can vouch for it. Last year I had AT250 with HD pack, and had to downgrade after getting laid off to save money, but I kept the ViP722. Since then I have had the Family Pack w/locals and 1 cent Cinemax. I have locals and Cinemax in HD. 

For awhile, there was the $7 HD enabling fee because of the 722, but that's long gone. I pay $32.11 a month for the package including taxes.


----------



## wrightejw (Feb 7, 2004)

Taco what is a 1 cent Cinemax I never heard of that and how do you get it. I'm in the same boat got laid off and had to down grade to AT200 and drop my HD package. Can you get it with top200?


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

wrightejw said:


> Taco what is a 1 cent Cinemax I never heard of that and how do you get it. I'm in the same boat got laid off and had to down grade to AT200 and drop my HD package. Can you get it with top200?


:nono::nono::nono: The cinemax penny has expired apparently with dish!


----------



## ahmed1 (Nov 16, 2009)

dragon342 said:


> :nono::nono::nono: The cinemax penny has expired apparently with dish!


Yep! true , just found out!


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry I brought it up.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

How did you get 1 cent Cinemax & Family Pack at the same time? I thought that getting the Family Pack precludes you from subscribing to anything not "family friendly". Skinnymax would fall into that category.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Michael P said:


> How did you get 1 cent Cinemax & Family Pack at the same time? I thought that getting the Family Pack precludes you from subscribing to anything not "family friendly". Skinnymax would fall into that category.


I had the 1 cent deal with my previous package before I downgraded. And why would the Family Pack preclude you from that? There are parental controls on the 722, no?


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

I had the Family Package with Cinemax. Family package has "family friendly" programming but does not preclude you from ordering anything else. The Family package had enough of the channels we wanted and we considered it a great deal at $20. Of course they may wonder if you call and order the Family pack with a Playboy channel add-on.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

dbrakob said:


> I had the Family Package with Cinemax. Family package has "family friendly" programming but does not preclude you from ordering anything else.


Actually, you are prevented from ordering any adult channels when on DishFamily. Cinemax does not fall into that category, of course.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

wrightejw said:


> Taco what is a 1 cent Cinemax I never heard of that and how do you get it. I'm in the same boat got laid off and had to down grade to AT200 and drop my HD package. Can you get it with top200?


The 1 cent Cinemax promo was for anyone willing to switch to credit card auto pay and paperless billing. I believe the terms were for one year with an auto renewal for a second year. Dish has since ended the program and rumor has it those currently getting the 1 cent deal will stop receiving it at some point.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Taco Lover said:


> Sorry I brought it up.


I've got AEP.


----------



## ejohnson85 (Nov 16, 2009)

hd locals will only come in if you pay the $10/mo for all the other HD channels. i think locals used to be a la carte, but no longer.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ejohnson85 said:


> hd locals will only come in if you pay the $10/mo for all the other HD channels. i think locals used to be a la carte, but no longer.


Locals are included in the base packages nowadays. You can opt out and lower your bill, if your OTA is great, and don't need them from Dish. 
Are you sure you need to pay the $10's, to see the HD OTA?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> Actually, you are prevented from ordering any adult channels when on DishFamily. Cinemax does not fall into that category, of course.


plenty of softcore, not that i am complaining


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

ejohnson85 said:


> hd locals will only come in if you pay the $10/mo for all the other HD channels. i think locals used to be a la carte, but no longer.


Not true. I have an HD DVR receiver and get locals just fine without paying the $10/month for an HD package.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

ejohnson85 said:


> hd locals will only come in if you pay the $10/mo for all the other HD channels. i think locals used to be a la carte, but no longer.


I apologize, but you are incorrect. Customers without the $10 HD package have a zero-cost 'Enabling Fee' tag on their account, allowing access to HD locals and HD feeds of premiums and regional sports networks the customer subscribes to.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

dbrakob said:


> I had the Family Package with Cinemax. Family package has "family friendly" programming but does not preclude you from ordering anything else. The Family package had enough of the channels we wanted and we considered it a great deal at $20. Of course they may wonder if you call and order the Family pack with a Playboy channel add-on.


It may only be the adult programming coldsteel mentioned, but I always thought there were a lot of things you couldn't order if you had DishFAMILY. It may have been changed, or I never understood right in the first place, but certainly Multi-Sport Package, NFL Redzone, ... are "precluded". Even a plain vanilla HD programming says
Add High-Definition Channels to your Classic package for only $10/month!
DishFAMILY isn't a Classic package. But the same page (http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/customer.aspx) also says (quite incorrectly):
Local channels in HD included when you sign up for any Classic package with an HD Programming option.

All you really need is a subscription to locals and a ViP to get HD locals, but ejohnson85 deserves a little slack as he matches the incorrect info DISH puts up on their website.

I do recall (aguely) some fuss DishFAMILY subs put up about not being allowed to subscribe to things. Maybe that's all in the past, but what is the name of the "Family & HD" combo? Is it just a "HD & Platinum" line item?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

DishFamily doesn't get MSP because the minimum is the 100 Plus.

Also, there's no 'Family HD' package available. That would be cool.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

that was cinemax for a penney offer, but you need to signup for autopay with paperless billing, but unfortunately this promo has been ended few days back :nono2:


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

samsmith said:


> that was cinemax for a penney offer, but you need to signup for autopay with paperless billing, but unfortunately this promo has been ended few days back :nono2:


Yep!!


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Since 2/1/09 we routinely install 722's and 612's for new customers wanting DVR service whether they want HD service or not. The cost to a non HD customer with a 625 or a 722 is identical. As a retailer I can't think of a reason why DISH would ever install a 625 as the primary receiver any more. As of 2/1/09: If enrolled in "DVR Advantage", customers pay only $5.00 per month extra for DVR service. DISH no longer charges the $5.00 additional tuner fee on the primary receiver, even if no phone connection is used. The HD enabling fee is now waived on all HD receivers. HD locals, premiums and RSN's are veiwable with or without paid HD programming. sorry for repeating pryor post info


----------



## Mck TSR III (Nov 11, 2009)

VDP07 said:


> Since 2/1/09 we routinely install 722's and 612's for new customers wanting DVR service whether they want HD service or not. The cost to a non HD customer with a 625 or a 722 is identical. As a retailer I can't think of a reason why DISH would ever install a 625 as the primary receiver any more. As of 2/1/09: If enrolled in "DVR Advantage", customers pay only $5.00 per month extra for DVR service. DISH no longer charges the $5.00 additional tuner fee on the primary receiver, even if no phone connection is used. The HD enabling fee is now waived on all HD receivers. HD locals, premiums and RSN's are veiwable with or without paid HD programming. sorry for repeating pryor post info


This will change on 02/01/2010 a lot of un happy customers will be calling the new price increase will be happening then. Will post a thread about them already had the training and the changes are pretty significant.


----------

